# Fake grass..real grass...any grass will do!



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Anyone know how much it will cost to have some turf laid on top of sand....not a very big area..just the side of my villa..in Mirdif


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

we got a quote for a professionally installed synthetic lawn including ground prep - about 5,000 for 25sqm

went with plugs in the end. looks good


----------

